# Element aus HashSet löschen



## jobu0101 (18. Feb 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe Probleme beim Löschen eines Elements aus dem HashSet. Habe ein HashSet einer eigenen Klasse. In dieser Klasse habe ich auch die Methoden
public boolean equals(Object o)
public boolean equals(Klasse o)
implementiert. Habe mich gewundert, warum das entscheidende Element nach  set.remove(element) immer noch drin ist. Nun habe ich einfach mal eine Ausgabe in die Konsole in die equals-Methoden gesetzt und bemerke, dass er diese gar nicht aufruft. Wieso tut er das nicht und wie kann ich ihn dazu bringen?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Feb 2010)

> public boolean equals(Klasse o)

bringt wenig bis ist gefährlich, am besten ganz streichen,

und ohne gleichen hashCode() kommt equals() im HashSet gar nicht zum tragen, wie du schon festgestellt hast
paar Grundlagen:

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 10.2 Object ist die Mutter aller Klassen
besonders ab
10.2.5 Hashcodes über hashCode() liefern
aber am besten das ganze Kapitel


----------



## jobu0101 (18. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank.


----------

